# Devil 1.6.1 download link?



## jfon0604 (Oct 29, 2012)

Can't seem to locate the Devil3_1.6.1 kenal file for samsung fascinate running aokp jb m1. It seems like everyone that has it installed loves it!


----------



## nm3210 (Nov 21, 2011)

There are a couple new versions, but I believe 1.6.1 is still the most stable (1.8.1 is too new for us to know how it behaves, 1.7.5 was somewhat sketchy for many).

_edit:_ CMC = CyanogenModColor (this is what you want if you don't know what these are) and VC = VoodooColor

http://rootaxbox.no-ip.org/derteufel/jellybean/Fascinate/


----------

